# Anyone work for Cracker Barrel as a server?



## TSYORK

Due to some financial stressors of losing two babies and a huge amount of unforseen medical bills, I'm going to have to take on a part-time job for a while. I've pretty much been hired at Cracker Barrel, the manager just asked that I come in on Wednesday of this week for us to pencil everything in.

So, what are the part-time benefits, are there certain days/shifts that are more profitable in tips on the weekends than others. Do they supply your pants and shirts, or do I have to supply them? Just looking for some info from other CB employees.


----------



## Reauxman

It depends on what market(and sometimes down to what store) you are in. Some do better business in the mornings, others evenings(I mean up till about 4 when I say morning). 

If you have commitments that keep you from working past midnight or later, you are pretty much limited to working mornings. When I worked in the service industry I liked both, but for different reasons. My morning crew was mainly older people who had been waiting tables for 20+ years. I liked them as they got the work done. My night crew was mostly under 30, but were very fun to work with. More money was to be made at night, but it also came with more work. It is a much faster pace, and the whole resturant must be cleaned at the end of the night. We'd be there for 2-3 hours after closing sometimes. 

I enjoyed the service industry, and I often think of going back a few shifts a week, as it is cash most of the time. You have to be comfortable handling all different situations, and presenting yourself professionally even in the worst.


----------



## Speckledpup

Some of the benefits are based on the average # of hours worked per week, other benefits are based on how long with the company. 

You will be providing your own pants, shirt and shoes, CB will provide your apron.

Your will go thru an orientation process were all the benefits and rules will be explained to you. 

Cracker Barrel has one of the best training programs of any company I've heard of. Most places just throw you on the floor and you sink or swim, that's not how we do things.

If I can be of any help just ask, I've been with the company for 14 years and love it.


----------



## Callieslamb

I had two kids work there during HS. One saved $10k in 1 1/2 years. It was a very good experience for them -they were treated well and didn't have any of the issues that can come with part-time work. They were given a schedule well ahead of time and were fairly treated when it came to holidays and needing off. CB frequenters are not known as the highest tippers. How busy you will be will depend on where your store is located. We don't go there for supper any more though - way too busy for our tastes.


----------



## marvella

i worked there for 4 years during college.

while i hated the job, it wasn't as much the job as the stress of work, full time college and 3 kids as a single parent. the boss was good to me in that he tried to schedule me around all that.

the pay is pretty good. most wait staff left with $100/ day and that was 15+ years ago. it also had pretty good bennies- health and dental inurance, profit sharing. many of the people i worked with in the past are still there, so CB is doing something right.

there are lots of worse places to work. and the food is really good.


----------



## mandidawn

I worked there for a few years, I liked it. I don't know about the benefits as I was still on my parents at the time, but the money was great.
Sun mornings were the best (9-4 shift) I would easily make $100, sometimes $150. Pull a double on Thrusdays, another $100 or so. Nights are the best for volume of customers. 
Winter weekdays were always quite slow, sometimes only 1 table a night . . .but summer was busy all day every day.
I would say on average, I would make $60/night, not to bad from my point of view.


----------



## TSYORK

The location I'll be working at is parked right beside of one of the busiest interestates in NC. We get traffic from the north and traffic from the south. I did speak with one lady there, and she said on Friday nights, most servers will pull 125-150 a night, and sunday morning is a great time, too. 

I'm shocked that you have to provide the pants and shirts. Everyone always looks the same so I figured they were uniforms...


----------



## Mid Tn Mama

I'm sorry to hear of your troubles. But I hope you like working with the people. If you set the tone by being upbeat and friendly, your customers will follow your lead.


----------



## TSYORK

I worked in customer service for seven years, in the grocery business. I had such a rapport with most customer, of course, there were a few butts, but most of my customer's loved me. I took care of them and they did the same for me. I know how to engage people, and I don't mind starting a conversation with someone I don't know. I'm very outgoing.


----------



## michelleIL

When I worked at the Coach House, in Quincy, IL., I had a really good time. I enjoyed most all of my coworkers and I really enjoyed the customers. The work pace was pretty intense at times, but I love those people. I work in a grocery store now, third shift, and it isn't like that here, plus there are only a few that I get along with. I don't want anythign to do with the day crowd here...yuck. Coach House was much better in that regard. I got screwed out of several promotional opportunities though, at the Coach House. I had customers always asking my why they didn't promote me to waitress. I had no answer to give them. I struggled to survive financially, as I was ust a hostess. That is what led me here, trying to get by on the pennies from Coach House. I was only a hostess. People would slip me a buck or two here and there though. They knew I was getting screwed. That is why I came back to school.
MichelleIL


----------



## Speckledpup

What did you find out?


----------



## TSYORK

The manager I was supposed to meet with took Wednesday off and forgot he had already scheduled to meet with me. He apologized. We have rescheduled for next Wednesday evening, and he's promised to not take the day off, lol. As far as I know, I've got the job. He said we'd pencil everything in; I'm assuming things like wage, hours available to work, schedule, etc. 

I used to go to church with a guy that works there part-time, as I am going to be doing. I emailed him and he gave me all the particulars of what I should expect, like having to do a "side work" job such as socking the kitchen shelves, being required to wrap silverware for an hour at the end of your shift, etc. He also filled me in on the wardrobe requirements. They provide the apron and I provide everything else. The shirts they allow are light blue, white, or light yellow; black pants, and non-skid black shoes. He informed me not to get discouraged, because I would LOSE MY MIND before I got the swing of things. He said he almost quit himself. I have an outgoing personality and can strike up a conversation with a dead tree stump, so he said I would be a perfect fit for a job like that. I've worked in public service before, so I know what butts some folks can be, but the majority of people are A-OK. He said not to expect any big numbers for a couple of month, but once I get into my groove, then I should be able to make 225-250 a weekend, which will help tremendously.

Pray that everything will go okay and that I'll be able to master this quickly.


----------



## Tricky Grama

Prayers for all to go well, sounds like you have it nabbed!

Patty


----------

